# Manual installation of NXserver



## hasufell (Nov 7, 2011)

There's some stuff that does not work for me with the nxserver/freenx ports like disconnecting from a session. So II tried to get the latest versions running.

I did set up the linux emulation and did untar the node and server to /usr/NX as described here: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=3593

Now, when I run *nxserver --install* I get the following:


```
# ./nxserver --install
NX> 700 Installing: server at: Mon Nov 07 13:42:19 2011.
NX> 700 Autodetected system: fedora.
NX> 700 Install log is: /usr/NX/var/log/install.
NX> 700 ERROR: Output: /bin/bash: useradd: command not found.
NX> 700 ERROR: Cannot add user: nx to the system.
```

Do I need another base-port? Is there a way to bypass this error or even get "useradd" working for BSD?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2011)

shells/bash doesn't live in /bin/ but in /usr/local/bin/. The adduser(8) command works differently too (there is no useradd).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2011)

There's pw(8), which has a useradd option.


----------

